
ReUsable Web Components with Python and Future Python Web Development - babyshake
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-872784530622495809
======
CalmQuiet
Well, I paid _some_ attention to it while it played in a side window.

First of all it's Ben Bangert talking at Google in 2006.

He discusses issues with various Python web dev frameworks, and what he sought
to achieve with Pylons. Keep in mind: this is from nearly 3 years ago.

It's a look at how fairly low-level functions operate there - which is beyond
my background. If that's what you're looking for, go for it.

Unfortunately, I found the slides UNreadably blurry. YMMY.

------
dflock
Looks interesting - anyone watched it yet and care to comment?

